# What are your thoughts on See by Chloé?



## VALady94

I was on the Chloe website and found myself on the See section. They have some really cute items and I was curious as to the general consensus and the quality?


----------



## 880

Ive bought some casual summer RTW and liked the brand 
fun and youthful


----------



## Cici12

See By Chloe bags are very well made and they have a "younger" look. I would say that if you like one, just for it, but it might be hard to sell it in the future as they are not as expensive.


----------



## Cici12

Which one did you like?


----------



## ckim722

Still and will always love their scalloped edge bags


----------



## Snowmin

I’ve enjoyed a few snippets from See By Chloé, but now it looks like they’ll be phasing it out over the next few years. *sigh*








						EXCLUSIVE: Chloé Is Phasing Out Its ‘See by Chloé’ Label
					

The younger brand was introduced in 2001, and spawned 19 stores in Japan.




					wwd.com


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Snowmin said:


> I’ve enjoyed a few snippets from See By Chloé, but now it looks like they’ll be phasing it out over the next few years. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Chloé Is Phasing Out Its ‘See by Chloé’ Label
> 
> 
> The younger brand was introduced in 2001, and spawned 19 stores in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com


Was just about to share that. for anyone behind the paywall: 










I had a couple SbC keychains/charms and I wanted a Daytripper so badly when I was younger but never got around to it.  Even though it's a long discontinued bag, might look out for one secondhand now.


----------



## dustysh

poizenisxkandee said:


> Was just about to share that. for anyone behind the paywall:
> View attachment 5367699
> 
> View attachment 5367700
> 
> View attachment 5367702
> 
> View attachment 5367703
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple SbC keychains/charms and I wanted a Daytripper so badly when I was younger but never got around to it.  Even though it's a long discontinued bag, might look out for one secondhand now.


Thanks for the article! Quite a shame bc they have some nice designs.


----------



## superdustbunny

I actually like the look of some of bags better than the actual Chloe line bags, the Joan looks great and now that I know they're phasing out the line, gotta get a few things before they disappear. Maybe the See by Chloe line is cannibalizing sales from the Chloe line or something.


----------



## lolakitten

I have a see by chloe hanna. I got it to test drive a colour that was out of my comfort zone, and I was very pleasantly surprised with the quality. The one I got is chevre leather and the leather is thicker and the bag is much better constricuctrd than the current generation of mid level lux (Gucci, LV, YSL, etc). The one downside is it is not leather lined, but many bags that are much more expensive are not these days. 
Longevity wise, I dont see myself carrying this style long term, as I tend to go for more classic styles and colours. But I’m sure one of my daughters will be happy to take it over when I’m bored of it!


----------

